# Plasticville farm O scale



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

On the way to Unadilla store [see other post] we past the farm of Emory Pickel. It was close enough to our cottage that the lake kids became friends with the farm kids. I played in this barn and rode on the Ford 8N tractor. So here's my Plasticville recreation of the farm. The main house was large and a small house for the head farm hand and his family. The rock in the front yard was found in a field and was a chunk of meteorite and placed there.
The grass is Lionel from a bag found in the rafters of a house after 60 years. Corn is JTT, dirt is Brennan's, straw on barn floor is real from the feed store.
The Ford coupe is 1/54 scale painted to resemble the 1930 Model A barn find I brought home in 1969. That barn is just a mile up the road from this farm. 
Still some more details to add but I am happy with this corner of the layout. Farm,dirt road,Church and Unadilla store.
Just as I wish to remember them. Tucgary


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Great scene, Gary. It's really cool when you can have something from your youth on your layout.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree, Joe. Gary, you made Plasticville come to life really nicely!

Is that you by the John Deere or are you the one shoveling in the barn?


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for your nice comments Joe and Ron.
Ya Ron, that's me in the barn always shoveling .  Tucgary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's really cool. Those old color pictures look like some I have from when I was a kid, that that was some time ago!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Tucgary, you might want to scan those old photos before the color disappears. Good scanning software will go a long way towards restoring the color.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks GRJ and Lemonhawk. Will get them scanned soon.


----------

